# Escudo Tad! WOOHOO!



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Was taking a look at one of my Escudo tanks today and noticed this little girl in the leaves... WITH A TAD! WOOHOO! Sorry for the bad pic... foggy glass and broken macro.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

very cool jan congrats , good to see canadian prosper with darts 
craig


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Jan, never even knew you had these guys. Keep us posted.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah kept it a secret for a bit... dont really know why... but I just never went and told people... just kept the excitement of these guys in my frog room.

I will keep updating this post with any new eggs, tads, or hopefully froglets when I see then.

Here is a pic of daddy.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just found an egg in one of the film canisters... cannot get a pic of it as it is behind a piece of driftwoord... but WOOHOO #2!!!

Here are some pics of the father in that tank. The girl os a little skittish... hopefully I will catch her transporting and post the pics. She looks pretty much like dad except that she is slightly smaller and has a scar on her back from an injury prior to when I got her.

Here is daddy #2.



















As you can see... macro lens is back!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

What was wrong with you're macro?

Congrats!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

The lens was sent on for warranty repair as it split on one of the joints for some reason.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Man, your frogs are full of eggs lately! :wink: 

Also, great shots of that escudo.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks! I do not know what has gotten into them. Looks like another pair of frogs is getting ready to breed too... they are doing the dance.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great first pic!


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Here is an update... the first tad she placed somewhere... dont know where, but there are 2 more tads that were transported.

Here are pics of mommy and baby.



















Looks like both are doing well.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW - really nice shots of both mom and baby. That mama is one hawt chic :lol: 
Candy


----------

